# Lack of Manpower Question...



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

So I was just wondering about how the union handles situations where the local is way to busy, and it becomes difficult to fill the signatory contractors ranks?

I know that travelers are often called in to help out, but I have been hearing despite the Bay Area's wages and benefits, they are having trouble convincing travelers to come here. So if or when that is the case, what happens to the contractor?

Also, would certain contractors take precedence? Do guys on the books suddenly get to pick and choose who to work for and what type of work to do?

Another thought... Do any of the contractors pay for temporary housing for the travelers?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

They say the Bay area is booming. The pay is some of the highest rates.
The problem is housing availability and cost.
I see bedrooms only for rent in the $1000 / mo range.
Herd it's closer to $1600 / mo closer to the work.
Some of those they want deposits, contracts, etc.

It's a commitment to load up a car a drive days there and rent a place before you even have work. Once you have work there is no guarantee it will last you till the end of the month you paid for. Get hit on state taxes (which you can get back the next year) and local dues. Everything is tourist prices. $15 burgers off the lunch truck. You got little options. No frig at your flop house. With hours of CA driving and OT, spare time is almost nothing.

Some go as far as sleeping in their vehicle and paying for a gym membership for a sink, shower & toilet.

Pay for temporary housing in the Bay area? Don't think that will ever happen. Normally it's a per diem (extra pay) for the job being so far from the hall. But far for 1 might be close for another.

The call goes to the local members first.
Then the traveling members.
Next other local members not JWs have the option.
Then anyone that walks in (which will be replaced at the 1st chance).
If the calls are unfilled the EC can opt to try and fill them the next day.
If the hall can't staff the job the EC has the option to hire off the street. Never seen it happen, but it's in the construction agreement.
But again the off the street person must be replaced with a person dispatched from the hall at first chance.

That said every IBEW hall has a different construction contract with the possibility of different rules.

As an IBEW member you always have the option to choose who you want to work for.
The only thing is the calls have to get filled. If your unemployed, don't take a call, and the calls are not filled, then you may get a strike on your name.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I cut out the Bay Area this last year... Got tired of driving 70 miles to jobs and it taking 3 hours there and 3 back home.... No money is worth loosing 6 hours of your life everyday for nothing....

Thanks for the response...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I just noticed that one of the union companies where I live is advertising online for new employees.....

I was searching for something electrical and their AdWords campaign came up... I think that they are gonna have to pay more, all their guys must be going to the Bay Area.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> *I just noticed that one of the union companies where I live is advertising online for new employees.....*
> 
> I was searching for something electrical and their AdWords campaign came up... I think that they are gonna have to pay more, all their guys must be going to the Bay Area.


That was how I got to get into the local as a journeyman years ago.

The local was out of guys that could do control work and the company hired off the street.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That was how I got to get into the local as a journeyman years ago.
> 
> The local was out of guys that could do control work and the company hired off the street.


I sent the link to a few guys I know.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I sent the link to a few guys I know.....


:thumbsup:

I wish them luck going that route.

Union membership was always good to me and much of my family.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish them luck going that route.
> 
> Union membership was always good to me and much of my family.


I don't actually think their union package is all that... They pay no more than open around here, the medical is good and the retirement is okay.... That's why guys drive the 2-3 hours to the Bay, the package rises another $30 an hour.

However, these guys are apprentices, and I think the education is still pretty damn good even if they are an underpaid local.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> I don't actually think their union package is all that... They pay no more than open around here, the medical is good and the retirement is okay.... That's why guys drive the 2-3 hours to the Bay, the package rises another $30 an hour.
> 
> However, these guys are apprentices, and I think the education is still pretty damn good even if they are an underpaid local.


I thought the rates were pretty high out there.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I thought the rates were pretty high out there.


Within 50-60 miles it can drop $30 an hour 

This is the really big reason that so man in Cali drive and drive and drive....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> *Within 50-60 miles it can drop $30 an hour*
> 
> This is the really big reason that so man in Cali drive and drive and drive....


Ouch!

There is a difference in various locals around NYC, NJ, and CT but not with that large a gap by any means.


----------



## BrettC (Apr 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ouch!
> 
> There is a difference in various locals around NYC, NJ, and CT but not with that large a gap by any means.


They wouldn't be able to get anyone to do the work if they didn't pay that much, the commutes up here are brutal. At least one of the guys where I work quit IBEW because he was sick of the long drives for jobs. The money is amazing but you're either driving too much to enjoy it or you're spending too much on rent. I picked where I live partially because my commute to the mill is opposite the slow and steady stream of headlights going toward the bay.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

active1 said:


> They say the Bay area is booming. The pay is some of the highest rates.
> The problem is housing availability and cost.
> I see bedrooms only for rent in the $1000 / mo range.
> Herd it's closer to $1600 / mo closer to the work.
> ...


We've had to hire off the street before when the hall couldn't provide manpower.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ah the labor problems in the North West.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Seems like the in areas where the electrical labor all need to be licensed, it's enforced, harder is it to qualify to take a test, and harder the test it reduces the man power and drives up the wage.

They were discussing assisting JWs in NV to get licensed in other states to travel, think it was WA or OR.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ah the labor problems in the North West.


Shortage as well in the Midwest.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

active1 said:


> Seems like the in areas where the electrical labor all need to be licensed, it's enforced, harder is it to qualify to take a test, and harder the test it reduces the man power and drives up the wage.
> 
> They were discussing assisting JWs in NV to get licensed in other states to travel, think it was WA or OR.


Oregon is offering a provisional license that is good through 2020


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We have full employment here too.


----------



## LasVegasJDub86 (Sep 13, 2017)

Does anyone know the scale out there in the Bay Area for JWs?? Is it worth traveling from Vegas to stay out there for a while and work?? I?m almost contemplating it now... Also, do you have to have a California state electrical License to work ?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

For a Cali license required for dispatch it depends on the local.
Some require it for every call. Others it depends on the call.
Solar fields in the desert are know for waiving the journeyman license and providing you with a training card.

The best place for basic information regarding pay rate, benefits paid per hr, how many are on what book, and local requirements is IBEW job board. 
http://ibew.org/jobsboard/

Shows local 6 at $66/hr with $10.02 plan A, $4 plan B
12% deducted from pay for your vacation fund
Hall assessments not shown
Deduct Cali state taxes maybe 9.3% (you may be able to get back the next year)
Their normal work week is 35 hours, not 40.
Requires a Cali electrician certification
Number on books, phone #, website, and address of hall
Think their website has their required tool list, which is larger than others

Is it worth it to travel?
Not if you don't work OT.
35 hrs x $66= $2310
Add deductions - Fed 25%, Cali 9.3%, Vacation 12%, working dues 3.7 ??? = 50%
$2310 - 50% = $1155 On check
Subtract rent of even a monthly bedroom in someones house $250 / week = $905
Subtract the cost of living there - eating out, lunch truck, laundry mat, etc 
$35 / day (it's expensive there) $35x7= $245
$905 -$245 = $660 left at the end of the week

That still dose not factor the almost 1200 mile round trip drive
The time from signing book 2 to when you start working. Could be a week.
Could be $250 in fuel, $250 rent, $315 living expenses 9 days = $815 cost for the call

If you worked for 12 weeks $660 x 12 = $7920 - $815 = $7,105
$7,105 / 12 = $592 money left at the end of each week

You're working 35 hours a week except drive time there can add another 15 hours a week. 15 hours is a 43% increase in your unpaid work day.

If you wait a while, fill out the forms, and ask the nanny state for the rest of your money, you may get what equals to another $485 per week in some lump sums. Which brings you back to $1077 / week ($12,924 total) to be away from home for over 13 weeks.

The people that have no Vegas living expenses do fine. Because they lived at home, wife pays all the bills, or don't have a permanent residence. If they have a good friend or family they can stay with out there they do good also.

Otherwise some go to extremes to make the numbers work by sharing rentals with excessive numbers of people, living in car, camping, RVing it, etc. It also depends what your willing to eat, if you have a frig, and how much effort they put in. I know some that work so many hours they pay a laundry service to do their wash.

The point is no guarantee on getting a call, OT, and do the math.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

I live in the bay area and I'm waiting to turn in my apps for the ibews in January when they open up the apprentice application period, reading this thread is making me appreciate my situation more and making me feel confident that the ibews will take me in quick, my local 302 in Martinez is saying the inside wireman calls are going unfilled...


----------

